# Seizure from Heartgard



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Our little Chica had a seizure a couple of week ago.  As a former nurse and Mom to a precious son with epilepsy, I recognized right away what was happening, but it was still scary! She's never seized before, but based on the timing (just a half day after I'd given her monthly Heartgard) and some online research, I was able to determine that the seizure was most likely caused by ivermectin sensitivity. The vet agreed and switched her to Interceptor, which doesn't contain ivermectin. Thankfully he had a supply, as I guess there's a nationwide shortage of it right now. Thankfully Chica hasn't had any further seizure activity.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Poor baby! My previous chi had epilepsy and my sister has epilepsy, so I too am unfortunately familiar with seizures. It's so hard with dogs though because they cannot describe the event after. And they get so scared because, unlike humans, they know something is wrong but cannot identify it. I'm glad that you were able to identify a cause to prevent it from happening.

I've never had a dog react to flea or heartworm medications but it is one of my greatest fears. 

Kisses and well wishes to Chica!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

how's the interceptor working for your dog


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i choose not to use any strong chemicals on my buster he is so sensitive i understand its neccasary for heartworms but i dont want a bad reaction


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Poor baby! My previous chi had epilepsy and my sister has epilepsy, so I too am unfortunately familiar with seizures. It's so hard with dogs though because they cannot describe the event after. And they get so scared because, unlike humans, they know something is wrong but cannot identify it. I'm glad that you were able to identify a cause to prevent it from happening.
> 
> I've never had a dog react to flea or heartworm medications but it is one of my greatest fears.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Ashley, for your kind words and encouragement.  If anyone understands how frightening this incident was (for both Chica and I), it's you. Thankfully, she hasn't had any further seizure activity since then.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

princess_ella said:


> how's the interceptor working for your dog


Velma--I'm not sure yet, as she isn't due for her first dose for another week or so. I'm hoping, since the Interceptor doesn't contain Ivermectin, that it won't cause any problems.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

bayoumah said:


> hi i choose not to use any strong chemicals on my buster he is so sensitive i understand its neccasary for heartworms but i dont want a bad reaction


I agree, Sheila. I'd definitely prefer not to have to use any chemicals either, but heartworm is prevalant enough in our area that I unfortunately have no choice.


----------

